

Gmail's Spam Filter not catching words with underscores - csmeder
http://www.google.co.uk/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=0cfa4af1d70345c4&hl=en

======
csmeder
In the past two weeks I've gone from never getting spam in my inbox to 3 a
day. Is this happening to other people?

Seems like a simple fix for Gmail. They just need to run their spam detection
algorithm on the email text while treating underscores and periods as spaces.

